# Tiramisu Dessert Pizza



## Raine (May 12, 2005)

Tiramisu Dessert Pizza

Ingredients 

MASCARPONE CHEESE, 12 ounces 
CONFECTIONER'S SUGAR, 1/3 cup 
EGGS, 4 large at room temperature 
BREWER'S ESPRESSO, cooled, 1/4 cup 
UNSWEETENED COCOA POWDER 
CONFECTIONER'S SUGAR, for "dusting" 
FRESH RASPBERRIES, for garnish 
sugar cookie dough (for crust)

Directions 

In a food processor or mixing bowl, whip the mascarpone cheese and confectioner's sugar until smooth and creamy. 
Beat in the espresso. The mixture should be creamy and easy to spread at this point. If not, add a bit more espresso. 
Spread a thick layer of Tiramisu filling over a baked cookie dough. 
Dust the cheese liberally with cocoa powder, followed by a very light dusting of confectioner's sugar to achieve a dappled effect. 
Fresh fruit such as raspberries can be arranged around the edge of the pizza as a garnish.


----------



## jkath (May 12, 2005)

*Rainee, you have outdone yourself.*
** 
*This recipe looks fantastic!*


----------



## Raine (May 12, 2005)

Thought y'all might like it!


----------



## Erik (May 12, 2005)

I am soooo making this!!!


----------



## Maidrite (May 13, 2005)

This does sound good, Hide it from MJ   He will never know     you never heard this from me     .
   Ok Rainee I am ready  with my bib, hurry and Open !
   Yummy!


----------



## Alix (May 13, 2005)

Oh dear God this looks amazing.


----------

